# [SOLVED] Aspire 5737z coprocessor driver?



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I have updated from Vista to Win7 hp 32bit on an Acer aspire 5737z.
Device manager is saying there is no driver for coprocessor?
I have spent days searching to no avail, especially due to no info on the device.
I have no idea what it wants.

Any ideas please?
NT


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Aspire 5737z coprocessor driver?*

Have you installed the Chipset driver.


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Aspire 5737z coprocessor driver?*

I had already installed all of the drivers from purchased disk! So I went back to Acer support and got what must be the newest version, and bingo!!
Thanx heaps
NT


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

